# Gretta



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Gretta pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket
This is Gretta, she was an angry, bitter woman, mean to everyone she knew, and people she did not. When she finnaly died, she decided death could not keep down. She busted from her coffin, and returns from her grave, to terrorize everyone in the cemetery!

Hey, I had to do something with that left over blucky head from the make n take, now I just gotta post some pics of the grave popper!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great use of a blucky head, I like it!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

What a great idea!Very nice!!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

HEY!!! I didn't know you knew my aunt!!!
Just kidding!! Very well done!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cool bio of Gretta...its amazing what a few descriptive words can do... Nice coffin, too!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. And Dave, I got a video of the grave popper, just waitin' for it to get on youtube. I will hopefully post it tonight.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job. Looks awesome!!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Greta works in my building.

Wonderful job.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Greta's great!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice job.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Gretta reminds me of my mom (it's the hair)... Nice use of leftovers!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice looking lady , good job


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the extra wood all sloppy-nailed on the front... like they keep stuffing her back in and nailing it back shut... just can't keep the cranky ol' bag buttoned up lol....


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

haha, thats great, just cant keep her down!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastic job. Love it!


----------

